# Just ran across this cool little car



## FPV_GTp (Mar 25, 2008)

Alex Everett said:


> http://www.commutercars.com/
> 
> Called the Tango. Supposed to be fast and agile? Said the batteries are placed very low in chassis to drop the center of gravity to help prevent roll-over. hmmmm... Interesting


That is very fast for that weight

*Tango T600 (kit) Specifications*

*Weight: 3,057 Ibs*
*Acceleration: **0 to 60 MPH, about 4 seconds. 1/4 mile time about 12 seconds at a speed of approx. 120 MPH*


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, George Clooney bought one of those... right before his town was hit with a huge smug storm.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm...










I'm going to have to be horribly brutal... Let me put it this way, join these words together:

clown (kloun)
n.
1. A buffoon or jester who entertains by jokes, antics, and tricks in a circus, play, or other presentation.


-and


Car
[n] - 4-wheeled motor vehicle 


I think we can all agree it has good acceleration... but that's about it. 
Everything else about the Tango fuels the Clown-Car reputation that us EV owners are trying to dispel.


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

Ew. If you're going to get a car that's so skinny I'd go for a Carver or a VentureOne (which has an all-electric option)

They at least look cool, and tilt into the turn!


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Thalass said:


> Ew. If you're going to get a car that's so skinny I'd go for a Carver or a VentureOne (which has an all-electric option)
> 
> They at least look cool, and tilt into the turn!


They also require a motorcycle license in my state.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

xrotaryguy said:


> Yep, George Clooney bought one of those... right before his town was hit with a huge smug storm.


Haha - so you saw that episode of south park too!

Not a fan of pocket EVs, that said, at least this one can go highway speeds. Thing is, it costs more than a tesla roadster last I checked.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

It showed three versioms of the vehicle. All rate similar in motor size. The differance is in the number of motors. The least expensive is around $18,000 U.S. with the delux model really fast, 400 watt sound system, power windows etc.... at over $100,000. U.S.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always disliked the Tango. Overpriced and so silly looking, I don't care how it performs. Make it cheaper or make it better looking. Both would be ideal.


----------



## b.koen (Mar 9, 2008)

Funny looking, kinda makes me think of a cartoon where a car gets smashed between 2 trucks.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

I am thinking it is the exact opposite of a car sold here in the States called the A.M.C. Pacer. That one looked like a truck sat on top and smashed it out really fat.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

A little embarrassed to admit it, but I kind of like the pacer, at least the way it looked. It was different, aerodynamic, had good visibility, and good space considering the size. Saw a restored one a few months ago, and it somehow grew on me. Problaby rusts out faster than a chrysler K-car though.......


----------

